# Higher level judo?



## nails (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been going to judo for about a month now (and loving it) just wondering what kind of training you guys do at a higher level? When you go to practice what kind of drills do you do? Do you just do randori or do you focus on a single tecnique the whole session?

Nick


----------



## lklawson (Nov 15, 2010)

You can't just do Randori.

Uchi Komi was long considered a backbone of Judo.  Nage Komi is important too.  Lots of movement drills.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

